# מהו ההבדל בין צניעות לענווה



## ישראל גרוס (21/5/12)

מהו ההבדל בין צניעות לענווה


----------



## אבן העזר (21/5/12)

צניעות וענווה 
צניעות מתייחסת יותר לאורח החיים
וענווה - מידות ואישיות האדם.


----------

